# Working in the UAE



## boboheleon (Mar 29, 2011)

I just applied for a job with GAL in UAE and if anyone is out there that has any information on the company i.e. working conditions, working environment, location of the company, could you please send a message. Also, what is the cost of living there i.e. housing, transportation. Right now, I live in Germany paying about 1800 euro for the house I live in. It is a 2000 sq. ft. home with a yard, is there anything comparable and in a nice location for example close to GAL?


----------

